# Convict Cichlid Scratching



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, so I have a 37 gallon cichlid tank with 2 black convict cichlids and 2 pink convict cichlids. I've noticed that one of them, a 4in. black convict, has been scratching his body on the rocks and against the sand. I was wondering if this could either be a parasite or one of the females has just layed eggs so that could _possibly_ be the reason, but i would like to hear some other diognostics, so please write back:-(


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lots of fish do it, its just like swimming for them. Don't worry about it.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, thank you


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Check the pH, cons like it higher than 7. Also start looking for ich. Often fish will scratch a day or two before they get spots.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

What are your water parameters? How often do they flash? (scratch on bottom) Constant is not normal, here and there is okay. Look for ick, like emc said, white spots. Check their poop, is it white and stringy?


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, It's been a while and he's not scratching nearly as much Thanks for the info


----------

